# bad track



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

One part of the track i have is bad and kepts derailing my train . It's an old ho brass style track with a road bed on it . Not sure who made this . But the layout is 3x3 on a board nailed down . Got this for free to lean model trains and make my own . It on a curved track that does this . If i push it back it seems to do fine . But it moves back and derails again . So what should i do ?Any help would be great . Thanks .


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Having a 3X3 board tells me that you have pretty tight curves (max. 16 in. radius).It is close to minimum in HO and not every locomotives will handle this easy,only the smaller ones (small steamers and four axle diesels) will keep on track on such tight curves.

Then,your track has to be near perfect too.Run your finger along the inside and top of the rails to see if you feel any bump,kink or whatever.These have to be smooth.You could also have a gauge problem,old tracks may be dammaged and out of gauge.

Then the problem may be the loco...a binding truck,an axle out of gauge,etc.A few things to check......


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

Have not run the loco yet because of no power pack as of yet. Only the caboose around the track to see if it well run smooth by testing the track as is .This track layout had 12 curves and 2 straight. BUT one curved part it derails ? Need to look at it closer and see .


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

fixed the problem now.no more derailments.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Glad you found it.Sometimes,such problems aren't obvious and only careful inspection can detect them.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What was the problem you found? Sometimes its tough to tell why problems are occurring, ive found trying to get a eye level with the track helps a ton.


----------

